# plow mount help



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a 2002 grizzly 660 with a warn plow. The plow has been off for about 10 years. Need to put it back on does anyone have a picture of how the mount goes on?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

thinking you have a belly mount system?

any chance you can get a pic of your mount?

I talking just general plow Mounts but the drop down taps are usual towards the front on the mounting plate.

I know about Moose Plows and Cycle country but have never worked with Warn Plows.

there are a few guys on here that run Warn's and hopefully they will chime in pretty soon.

first question is this a front mount or the belly mount style.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Its a center mount. I think I found something online. 

First time not plowing commercially in about 20 years. Always had trucks around to do my drive. Had enough of sleepless night.


----------

